# O tempo na batalha de Aljubarrota



## Ninon (4 Abr 2011 às 11:33)

Como estava o tempo nesse dia?


----------



## rbsmr (4 Abr 2011 às 21:30)

Ninon disse:


> Como estava o tempo nesse dia?



Aconselho a leitura de:
- Crónica de D. João I de Fernão Lopes (várias edições disponíveis no mercado)
ver http://purl.pt/416/3/ 

- Crónica do Condestável, ou Crónica do Condestável de Portugal Dom Nuno Álvares Pereira, autor anónimo. ver http://purl.pt/14411/2/hg-21137-p_P...150/hg-21137-p_0000_capa-capa_t24-C-R0150.pdf 

Como é de calcular em Agosto, calor, o que jogou a favor dos portugueses, uma vez que os castelhanos no dia anterior à batalha vieram a marchar das Beiras.
Mais detalhadamente consultar as obras acima referidas!

Sugestão de visita:
http://www.fundacao-aljubarrota.pt/


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Abr 2011 às 21:06)

^O que é que tem os Castelhanos terem vindo a marchar pelas Beiras? Cansaço, só se for.
Segundo o que já li estava um calor abrasador.


----------



## iceworld (6 Abr 2011 às 23:37)

Golden Fields disse:


> ^O que é que tem os Castelhanos terem vindo a marchar pelas Beiras? Cansaço, só se for.
> Segundo o que já li estava um calor abrasador.



E marchar com um calor abrasador não é bem mais desgastante do que marchar com o tempo ameno ou frio??


----------



## Golden Fields (7 Abr 2011 às 02:39)

Não entendi dessa forma, pensei que estivesse a referir que as Beiras são menos quentes que o Oeste no Estio, quando é exactamente o contrário..
De qualquer forma eram 10.000 soldados Portugueses contra a invasão de 30.000 Castelhanos no Território Português


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Abr 2011 às 10:38)

Deve-me estar a escapar aqui alguma coisa e desde já assumo se tal acontece, mas parece haver aqui alguma incoerência quanto ao facto de se tratar do mês de Agosto!
Se a invasão castelhana insurge das Beiras, certamente quente por essa altura e falando do que habitualmente se passa no interior da P.I. com extremos mais acentuados, porque razão o texto parece dar a entender que a região de Aljubarrota seria uma fornalha pronta a cozinhar os invasores?! 
Acho que não faz sentido...


----------



## Costa (7 Abr 2011 às 11:58)

joseoliveira acho que lhe está a escapar tudo.

A batalha de Aljubarrota não ficou conhecida pelo calor, nem pelo efeito do mesmo nos seus participantes, mas por outra situação de que todos nos orgulhamos. 


Só tem razão quanto à fornalha, a padeira tinha-a bem quente, pronta a cozinhar os invasores.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Abr 2011 às 20:49)

Atenção que não falei do mês de Agosto como sabendo à partida que a referida batalha tivesse ocorrido nesse mês, apenas segui o raciocínio do que já tinha sido apontado anteriormente. É um facto e assumo já não recordar pormenores dessa passagem da história e até de outras em Portugal ao ponto de concordar ou não com os registos históricos..., afinal foram tantas as "histórias" que tive que abordar depois dessa que agora só através de renovadas pesquisas conseguiria lá chegar e de facto não foi o caso.


----------

